# too much tea,  bad or good?



## highrich (Jun 8, 2011)

Is drinking too much tea bad for you, in the sense of bulking or when training hard ?  I have days when I drink around 10-15 teas . also, what are your thoughts about green tea ?


----------



## forman (Jun 8, 2011)

highrich said:


> Is drinking too much tea bad for you, in the sense of bulking or when training hard ?  I have days when I drink around 10-15 teas . also, what are your thoughts about green tea ?



Nothing wrong with tea in my opinion. It's a good source of antioxidants


----------



## taskoo (Jun 9, 2011)

highrich said:


> Is drinking too much tea bad for you, in the sense of bulking or when training hard ?  I have days when I drink around 10-15 teas . also, what are your thoughts about green tea ?



I drink a few green teas because I like the taste not for everything else. 
But my mean drink is water. I think that if you are into bodybuilding  it's a bad thing


----------



## niceman (Jun 11, 2011)

I think that anything in excessive it not good for you and the tea is not an exception as it contains a toxic element that it disturbs the digestion process .Also, the tea contains caffeine which is not good for your health in my opinion


----------

